# GT: Dallas Mavericks @ Cleveland Cavaliers



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*







*
*Dallas Mavericks [0-0] at Cleveland Cavaliers [0-0]*
 | Wednesday, October 31 2007 | Cleveland, OH | Quicken Loans Arena | 8:00pm ET | 
| *TV*: ESPN | *Radio*: KESN-FM 103.3; KFLC-AM 1270 (Spanish) |

*Game Notes*

The Dallas Mavericks and Cleveland Cavaliers go into the season with championship aspirations. Both teams have given doubters good reason to be skeptical. 

One team was a big disappointment by not coming close to making the NBA finals, and the one that did may have only gotten worse. 

On Wednesday, Dirk Nowitzki and the Mavericks begin a regular season during which their title hopes will remain in question regardless of how well they perform, facing LeBron James and a Cavaliers squad which failed to improve during the offseason. 

"You don't want to harp on what you've done wrong, you've got to find ways to move on," Nowitzki said. "But, still, the frustration - I won't forget." 

The reigning league MVP is referring to Dallas' stunning first-round playoff loss to Golden State after having one of the best regular seasons in NBA history at 67-15. That record included three double-digit winning streaks - no team had ever done that - but it also may have caused the Mavericks to lose momentum or focus because they wrapped up the best record well before the playoffs began. 

So whatever kind of win streaks or records Dallas achieves this season, questions will persist as to whether the team can carry that kind of play into the postseason. The Mavericks also closed the 2006 NBA finals by losing four straight to Miami. 

"Some champion teams have to experience the agony of defeat to move forward," Mavs coach Avery Johnson said. 

The Cavaliers hold out the same kind of hope after their run to the NBA finals last year in James' fourth season. 

Still just 22 years old, James had a busy offseason - he hosted 'Saturday Night Live' and helped the U.S. win gold at the FIBA Americas tournament - but has gotten back to the business of pursuing a championship. He just wishes team management did the same. 

More at http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2007103105


*Starting Five*





































*Daniel Gibson - Larry Hughes - LeBron James - Drew Gooden - Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

*vs.*





































*Devin Harris - Trenton Hassell - Jerry Stackhouse - Dirk Nowitzki - DeSagana Diop*


*Injuries*
*Cavs: * Eric Snow (left knee) is out. 
*Mavs: * Devean George (left foot) and Erick Dampier (right shoulder) are out. Josh Howard is on the active list, but suspended. 











​


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to croco again.


Wow.... you even dug up the old "game thread" graphics. GOOD JOB!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Is that starting roster pretty much finalized?

I'd prefer to see Devin, Stack, Bass, Dirk and Diop.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow. I thought this day would never come. Nice lookng GT Croco.

Not gonna lie, it's gonna take a week or so for the Mavs blood to start flowing again. Still on my Coyboy high.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Wow. I thought this day would never come. Nice lookng GT Croco.
> 
> Not gonna lie, it's gonna take a week or so for the Mavs blood to start flowing again. Still on my Coyboy high.


DUDE! Good to see you around!

:yay:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, I've offered your left nut to the lakers for Kobe.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*vBookie: Dallas Mavericks VS Cleveland Cavaliers*

vBookie Rules


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I successfully repped Croco 'cause I'm cool...

I hope they lose the first ten, then trade Juwan in desperation.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I successfully repped Croco 'cause I'm cool...
> 
> I hope they lose the first ten, then trade Juwan in desperation.


You hope Dallas loses the first 10?

Or.... do you hope the lakers lose the first 10, and in desperation trade Kobe for Juwan? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vBookie: Dallas Mavericks VS Cleveland Cavaliers*

gambling is bad..... but I could more of these useless "points."


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You hope Dallas loses the first 10?
> 
> Or.... do you hope the lakers lose the first 10, and in desperation trade Kobe for Juwan? :biggrin:


Either one will do...:biggrin: 

Actually, I was thinking that if we lost the first four last year and got to the first round...maybe losing the first ten would get us a 'ship?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: vBookie: Dallas Mavericks VS Cleveland Cavaliers*

I would not have bet if this thread wasn't here - Dean, you're guilty of entrapment! :biggrin: 

I got Cleveland and the points - close game.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: vBookie: Dallas Mavericks VS Cleveland Cavaliers*

double post


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Oh, I've been around. Just lurking in the background, trying not to get banned by complaining too much about this place. Grrrr.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: vBookie: Dallas Mavericks VS Cleveland Cavaliers*



xray said:


> I would not have bet if this thread wasn't here - Dean, you're guilty of entrapment! :biggrin:
> 
> I got Cleveland and the points - close game.


I hope you lose!

LOL... my bet is bigger than yours, so..... why don't you lose, and I'll take care of your payout.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Mavs are favored by FOUR?!

I really think that the smart money is on the Mavs in this one. The Cavs have not looked good in preseason, even though it's tough to tell much from that. I see a lot of motivation from the Mavs tonight, and the Cavs have the AV situation as a bit of a distraction.

I would say Mavs 98-84 tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want to see how Eddie Jones does with Dallas; I'm hoping he has a good season.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

watch eddie on defense.. best defender you will ever have. already forced a turnover on lebron, bet he doesnt shoot over 40%


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dallas looks good early; Cleveland doesn't.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't know.... my eyes have been stuck on this dude called Diop.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

God.... i hate JET running the point.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just like the announcers put it: Diop is an offensive juggernaut!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This game is getting out of hand, which is a very good thing for Dallas.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Brandon Bass is having a good game so far. I hope he works out in Dallas. Goes to show you that the Hornets organization and especially Byron Scott are terrible at individual player improvement.

Treat my boy right Dallas.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh and I know I haven't been around in awhile but basel57 if you change your avatar I'm coming after you...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some questionable calls on LeBron...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Oh and I know I haven't been around in awhile but basel57 if you change your avatar I'm coming after you...


Hahaha; I'm definitely not changing it. I'm glad so many people like it. I just wish I knew her name!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Brandon Bass is having a good game so far. I hope he works out in Dallas. Goes to show you that the Hornets organization and especially Byron Scott are terrible at individual player improvement.
> 
> Treat my boy right Dallas.


And.... we THANK YOU for Bass. :biggrin:


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Brandname said:


> Mavs are favored by FOUR?!
> 
> I really think that the smart money is on the Mavs in this one. The Cavs have not looked good in preseason, even though it's tough to tell much from that. I see a lot of motivation from the Mavs tonight, and the Cavs have the AV situation as a bit of a distraction.
> 
> I would say Mavs 98-84 tonight.


I hope you all listened to me because I didn't have the heart to bet against my team.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

How was our D. i turned the game on and got involved in something else...


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Tonight was a very good way to start the season. I thought they did very well for the most part. Im not really impressed with Devin though... 6 turnovers? Thats a little much for the starting PG. The D was pretty good, imo. Jason had the most points coming off the bench too.... Thats good for my fantasy team


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> How was our D. i turned the game on and got involved in something else...


Honestly, it's very hard to gauge a team's defense against the Cavs.

I will say that your interior D seemed solid, though.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Eddie Jones, I completely forgot about him. Surprised to see him get the start, but looks like he's still pretty effective out there.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I was not impressed.
Not enough penetration and ball movement.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

again eddie does a great job on lebron. just the first of many 1 2 and 3's who will have season or career lows against the mavs this year. but im sure kobe will get 1st team all defense


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Honestly, it's very hard to gauge a team's defense against the Cavs.
> 
> I will say that your interior D seemed solid, though.


I was thinking that too, the interior defense was pretty good. Diop, Bass and even Dirk were trying to block shots and the length was bothering the Cavs. Ilgauskas was killing the Mavs on the boards though, they need to take care of boxing out, but this easier said than done against the Cavs. Other than that it's hard to tell if the defense was good or not because the Cavs couldn't buy a shot from outside.

The first half was definitely encouraging, Devin looked like a point guard, Diop was dunking the basketball when he could and I've noticed some new plays. They are not going to be totally different, but I liked the movement in the first half. Chapter two is another story, the game seemed to be over at the half though. 

I'd say it was a promising start, but like t1no said it was still not enough ball movement and penetration. A good first half, a subpar second half and some encouraging signs, I'll take that for the first game if they continue to work on the problems from last year.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Iggy's 18 boards were a bunch, but watching Bass trying to "slip" the lane may explain a little. Diop was able to get good inside positioning a few times, but Bass was trying to go around - or between - players, often moving from where the ball ended up falling. :biggrin: 

I like his attitude, it shows on the court. I also like Dirk's 6 dimes.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

i was impressed by harris and bass, can't wait till howard comes back, and dirk was beong dirk, good job overall.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Is any one else doing that NBA stock exchange game?*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Not me.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *Is any one else doing that NBA stock exchange game?*


I am


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

On nba.com ?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yup


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

HB said:


> Yup



what you got?


----------

